# Flip Flop Trunk Question (noob)



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey I'm planning on converting my trunk w/ the flip flop "suicide" mod. It's real cheap and fairly easy to do. However, I would like to be able to simply open my trunk and have it open completely flat without having to open it normally and then flip it down. Does anyone know of a way to accomplish this? I thought of using some hydraulic tubes to somhow make it flip by itself, but i'm not sure this would work. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Not sure abou the hydraulics to get it to work though

http://www.bulletmotorsports.net/flipfloptrunk.htm


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

It would be easier to use an actuator and some struts. Its pretty basic mod with a hinge bolted to the arms and then to the trunk. You can use a slide lock to hold it in normal position and then unlock it to flip it if you want. Tinker around you can do it for alot less than kits that are out there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ahhh, nothing like adding to the rattles.

hows the car coming along, Mike?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Its not, No money or time to work on it... Kinda sucks in a holding pattern.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out what someone would want to do this....lol


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

ScorchN:

Thanks for the tip, but what do you mean by an actuator? I understand how to preform the mod, but i'd really like to be able to open it flipped. Is that a totally unrealistixc idea?

Myoung:

Everyone keeps asking me this, just think it's looks cool and it's cheap and i have a little money to burn. Thought i'd try it out. . .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it looks cheap an only adds to the existing rattling I hear when my POS goes over a speed bump. 

Anyway, I don't know about an actuator, but combining a little mechanics, geometry, and strong enough pnumatic shocks, you could possibly create a way to have a flip-top trunk that always stays level. Of course, you'll need a mechanical engineer.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what someone would want to do this....lol


show points


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

yeah, i guess i'll have to pull one out of my. . .hat

thanks for the help, guess i'll see what i can do with it. . .


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i did the flip flop trunk just the other day i like it but its not for everyone not completly done yet still gotta put my hinges in but check it out i think tis cool for 10 bucks http://www.cardomain.com/id/skoodles2006


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunno, worked on this w/ my buddy yesterday and i'm not sure I like it. . . thinking about returing it to stock. Plan to give it a little while to see if i can make it work better (i didn't get all the parts i needed) and scrapping the hinges if i can't.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you're goin through with the trunk flip, i hope you could post pics of your build...

Also, I believe Lowrider shops are the best to approach for that modification. They're the expert in reverse flip, suicide flip, etc.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

and i found out there is a way for the gas shocks to work cause my trunk stays closed on its own with out latches and it automaticaly tils when you open it but youll need to weld a brace between both left to right trunk brackets to it doesnt tilt wobely or anything and ill let yall kno when im done and there isnt any need for pictures really its just a 30 minute job only thing i had to do on mine is cut my old trunk bracket at an angle 1 for more room to screw the backet in and 2 i cut it at an angle so the trunk will stop from over tilting


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

> If you're goin through with the trunk flip, i hope you could post pics of your build...


Plan to work on it next weekend sometime. . . Will post pics if everything goes well.

Thanks for the advice everyone. . .


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The only reason i did it, was to say that I could do it....lol 
It would take to much time and fabrication to actualy make this a good cosmetic mod. Time I didnt feel like wasting....lol 
I returned my trunk back to stock the day I did it.


----------

